
E. Margaret Burbidge, Astronomer Who Blazed Trails on Earth, Dies at 100 - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/science/space/e-margaret-burbidge-dead.html
======
AareyBaba
Margaret Burbidge was one of the authors of the B2FH paper [0] which
identified nucleosynthesis processes in stars that are responsible for
producing the elements heavier than iron. This was in 1956.

A little over a decade later, this scientific fact was part of pop culture.

One of the iconic songs of Woodstock 1969 was by Joni Mitchell [1] which goes

    
    
      We are stardust 
      We are golden
      And we've got to get ourselves
      Back to the garden
    

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B2FH_paper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B2FH_paper)
[1]
[https://jonimitchell.com/music/song.cfm?id=75](https://jonimitchell.com/music/song.cfm?id=75)

